# Best argument for the Earth not being 6,000 years old !!



## johnsweeting

To many Christians think that the earth is around 6,000 years old. There is something called "the speed of light" which means that we see stars how they looked like a long time ago (depending how far away they are from us) if we see them in the sky, in a telescope etc. How can we then see stars that are millions of light years away if the earth is only 6,000 years old. If a star is 1 million Light years away then we see how it looked like 1 million years ago.


----------



## Papageorgio

Are you talking the earth or the universe being 6000 years old? 

If the universe is older than 6,000 years, the light would have already been traveling.


----------



## johnsweeting

Papageorgio said:


> Are you talking the earth or the universe being 6000 years old?
> 
> If the universe is older than 6,000 years, the light would have already been traveling.




Sorry.. I mean everything:
_Young Earth creationism (YEC) is the religious belief[1] that the Universe, Earth and all life on Earth were created by direct acts of the Abrahamic God during a relatively short period, sometime between 5,700 and 10,000 years ago_


----------



## boedicca

Many Christians think the world is only 6,000?

SRSLY?

I've never heard any of the ones I know say any such thing.


----------



## johnsweeting

boedicca said:


> Many Christians think the world is only 6,000?
> 
> SRSLY?
> 
> I've never heard any of the ones I know say any such thing.



Are you American  and don't know about this ??

_Since 1982, between 40% and 50% of adults in the United States say they hold the creationist view that "God created humans in their present form at one time within the last 10,000 years" when Gallup asked for their views on the origin and development of human beings. As of 2012, the percentage of believers decreases as the level of education increases. Only 25% of respondents with postgraduate degrees believed compared with 52% of those with a high school education or less. A 2011 Gallup survey reports that 30% of U.S. adults interpret the Bible literally._


----------



## TheOldSchool

johnsweeting said:


> To many Christians think that the earth is around 6,000 years old. There is something called "the speed of light" which means that we see stars how they looked like a long time ago (depending how far away they are from us) if we see them in the sky, in a telescope etc. How can we then see stars that are millions of light years away if the earth is only 6,000 years old. If a star is 1 million Light years away then we see how it looked like 1 million years ago.



Don't bother with those people man.  You're not going to get anywhere with them.


----------



## johnsweeting

TheOldSchool said:


> johnsweeting said:
> 
> 
> 
> To many Christians think that the earth is around 6,000 years old. There is something called "the speed of light" which means that we see stars how they looked like a long time ago (depending how far away they are from us) if we see them in the sky, in a telescope etc. How can we then see stars that are millions of light years away if the earth is only 6,000 years old. If a star is 1 million Light years away then we see how it looked like 1 million years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't bother with those people man.  You're not going to get anywhere with them.
Click to expand...


I know but stats say they are 40-50% of all Americans. Sounds way to high but that is what the survey says.
I really would like to find someone who believes this to answer how we can see the stars that are 1 million or more light years away....


----------



## boedicca

johnsweeting said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many Christians think the world is only 6,000?
> 
> SRSLY?
> 
> I've never heard any of the ones I know say any such thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you American  and don't know about this ??
> 
> _Since 1982, between 40% and 50% of adults in the United States say they hold the creationist view that "God created humans in their present form at one time within the last 10,000 years" when Gallup asked for their views on the origin and development of human beings. As of 2012, the percentage of believers decreases as the level of education increases. Only 25% of respondents with postgraduate degrees believed compared with 52% of those with a high school education or less. A 2011 Gallup survey reports that 30% of U.S. adults interpret the Bible literally._
Click to expand...



How could God create humans in the last 10,000 years if the earth is only 6,000 years old?

Wouldn't humans have to have been created within 6,000 years if that's the case?

You really are spewing nonsense.


----------



## boedicca

johnsweeting said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> johnsweeting said:
> 
> 
> 
> To many Christians think that the earth is around 6,000 years old. There is something called "the speed of light" which means that we see stars how they looked like a long time ago (depending how far away they are from us) if we see them in the sky, in a telescope etc. How can we then see stars that are millions of light years away if the earth is only 6,000 years old. If a star is 1 million Light years away then we see how it looked like 1 million years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't bother with those people man.  You're not going to get anywhere with them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know but stats say they are 40-50% of all Americans. Sounds way to high but that is what the survey says.
> I really would like to find someone who believes this to answer how we can see the stars that are 1 million or more light years away....
Click to expand...



Lies, Damned Lies, and Statistics, bub.


----------



## westwall

johnsweeting said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many Christians think the world is only 6,000?
> 
> SRSLY?
> 
> I've never heard any of the ones I know say any such thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you American  and don't know about this ??
> 
> _Since 1982, between 40% and 50% of adults in the United States say they hold the creationist view that "God created humans in their present form at one time within the last 10,000 years" when Gallup asked for their views on the origin and development of human beings. As of 2012, the percentage of believers decreases as the level of education increases. Only 25% of respondents with postgraduate degrees believed compared with 52% of those with a high school education or less. A 2011 Gallup survey reports that 30% of U.S. adults interpret the Bible literally._
Click to expand...






The problem with polls like that is they can be very easily skewed by who you poll.  I know a lot of Christians and not one of them thinks that the Earth is 6000 years old.  Hell I know a Catholic priest and HE knows the universe and the Earth are far older than that.  

Just another atheist trying to show how superior he is....


----------



## Zona

boedicca said:


> Many Christians think the world is only 6,000?
> 
> SRSLY?
> 
> I've never heard any of the ones I know say any such thing.



Palin believes it so that right there should tell ya something.


----------



## TheOldSchool

johnsweeting said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> johnsweeting said:
> 
> 
> 
> To many Christians think that the earth is around 6,000 years old. There is something called "the speed of light" which means that we see stars how they looked like a long time ago (depending how far away they are from us) if we see them in the sky, in a telescope etc. How can we then see stars that are millions of light years away if the earth is only 6,000 years old. If a star is 1 million Light years away then we see how it looked like 1 million years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't bother with those people man.  You're not going to get anywhere with them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know but stats say they are 40-50% of all Americans. Sounds way to high but that is what the survey says.
> I really would like to find someone who believes this to answer how we can see the stars that are 1 million or more light years away....
Click to expand...


Good lord I hope not...

Here's 1,112 pages and counting of arguing with creationists and having zero effect on them.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/religion-and-ethics/190358-creationists.html - from Religion/Ethics USMB sub-forum


----------



## johnsweeting

boedicca said:


> johnsweeting said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many Christians think the world is only 6,000?
> 
> SRSLY?
> 
> I've never heard any of the ones I know say any such thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you American  and don't know about this ??
> 
> _Since 1982, between 40% and 50% of adults in the United States say they hold the creationist view that "God created humans in their present form at one time within the last 10,000 years" when Gallup asked for their views on the origin and development of human beings. As of 2012, the percentage of believers decreases as the level of education increases. Only 25% of respondents with postgraduate degrees believed compared with 52% of those with a high school education or less. A 2011 Gallup survey reports that 30% of U.S. adults interpret the Bible literally._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How could God create humans in the last 10,000 years if the earth is only 6,000 years old?
> 
> Wouldn't humans have to have been created within 6,000 years if that's the case?
> 
> You really are spewing nonsense.
Click to expand...


You are avoiding the point..It says within 10,000 years...
Ok..If Humans, universe, earth was created within 10,000 years how can we see stars that are 1 million light years away (we can actually see them)...


----------



## boedicca

I disagree with your nonsense that a large portion of Americans think the Earth is only 6,000 years old.


----------



## PredFan

westwall said:


> johnsweeting said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many Christians think the world is only 6,000?
> 
> SRSLY?
> 
> I've never heard any of the ones I know say any such thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you American  and don't know about this ??
> 
> _Since 1982, between 40% and 50% of adults in the United States say they hold the creationist view that "God created humans in their present form at one time within the last 10,000 years" when Gallup asked for their views on the origin and development of human beings. As of 2012, the percentage of believers decreases as the level of education increases. Only 25% of respondents with postgraduate degrees believed compared with 52% of those with a high school education or less. A 2011 Gallup survey reports that 30% of U.S. adults interpret the Bible literally._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The problem with polls like that is they can be very easily skewed by who you poll.  I know a lot of Christians and not one of them thinks that the Earth is 6000 years old.  Hell I know a Catholic priest and HE knows the universe and the Earth are far older than that.
> 
> Just another atheist trying to show how superior he is....
Click to expand...


And a young amateur atheist as well.


----------



## PredFan

I'm Catholic and I believe in God and evolution.


----------



## johnsweeting

boedicca said:


> I disagree with your nonsense that a large portion of Americans think the Earth is only 6,000 years old.



Well, it is done by the biggest pollster Gallup (click on the text in the quote box):



> In U.S., 46% Hold Creationist View of Human Origins


Also listen to this lady (don't jump out a window when you hear it):

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PtzJhTfQiMA]Arizona State Senator Sylvia Allen (R) says Earth is 6,000 years old. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## boedicca

Why would anyone feel the need to jump out of the window because somebody else says something nonsensical?

If that were the case, USMB would be a zone of carnage.


----------



## johnsweeting

johnsweeting said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree with your nonsense that a large portion of Americans think the Earth is only 6,000 years old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it is done by the biggest pollster Gallup (click on the text in the quote box):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In U.S., 46% Hold Creationist View of Human Origins
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Also listen to this lady (don't jump out a window when you hear it):
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PtzJhTfQiMA]Arizona State Senator Sylvia Allen (R) says Earth is 6,000 years old. - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


When this lady said that the earth is 6,000 years old it was a controversy and some newspapers wrote about it. 

How can it be a controversy if 46% of Americans believe it as well (according to Gallup which is the biggest one in America)..


----------



## johnsweeting

Ok...Nobody here believes the Earth, Universe and Humans were created within 10,000 years.
Good and I will not jump out a window then..Yes, I'm superior (answering a question from a Christian in an earlier post).


----------



## westwall

PredFan said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> johnsweeting said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you American  and don't know about this ??
> 
> _Since 1982, between 40% and 50% of adults in the United States say they hold the creationist view that "God created humans in their present form at one time within the last 10,000 years" when Gallup asked for their views on the origin and development of human beings. As of 2012, the percentage of believers decreases as the level of education increases. Only 25% of respondents with postgraduate degrees believed compared with 52% of those with a high school education or less. A 2011 Gallup survey reports that 30% of U.S. adults interpret the Bible literally._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The problem with polls like that is they can be very easily skewed by who you poll.  I know a lot of Christians and not one of them thinks that the Earth is 6000 years old.  Hell I know a Catholic priest and HE knows the universe and the Earth are far older than that.
> 
> Just another atheist trying to show how superior he is....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And a young amateur atheist as well.
Click to expand...






I find militant atheists just as annoying as militant deists.  They are cut from the same cloth.


----------



## westwall

johnsweeting said:


> Ok...Nobody here believes the Earth, Universe and Humans were created within 10,000 years.
> Good and I will not jump out a window then..Yes, I'm superior (answering a question from a Christian in an earlier post).







No, you're not.  You have a different belief system.  But it's STILL a belief system.  You're just not smart enough to have figured that out yet.  Here's a song that might help you..


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OnxkfLe4G74]Freewill - Rush - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bodecea

johnsweeting said:


> To many Christians think that the earth is around 6,000 years old. There is something called "the speed of light" which means that we see stars how they looked like a long time ago (depending how far away they are from us) if we see them in the sky, in a telescope etc. How can we then see stars that are millions of light years away if the earth is only 6,000 years old. If a star is 1 million Light years away then we see how it looked like 1 million years ago.



Someone even feels the need to argue that?


----------



## hortysir

I don't know how I lived so long without some atheist telling me what I should believe


----------



## Hollie

johnsweeting said:


> johnsweeting said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree with your nonsense that a large portion of Americans think the Earth is only 6,000 years old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it is done by the biggest pollster Gallup (click on the text in the quote box):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In U.S., 46% Hold Creationist View of Human Origins
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Also listen to this lady (don't jump out a window when you hear it):
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PtzJhTfQiMA]Arizona State Senator Sylvia Allen (R) says Earth is 6,000 years old. - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When this lady said that the earth is 6,000 years old it was a controversy and some newspapers wrote about it.
> 
> How can it be a controversy if 46% of Americans believe it as well (according to Gallup which is the biggest one in America)..
Click to expand...


I suspect that the views held by the kooky Ms. Allen are more common than many religious folks would like to admit. There are more of the fundamentalist creation ministries than one might expect for there not to be at least _some_ support for these beliefs.


----------



## Hollie

johnsweeting said:


> Ok...Nobody here believes the Earth, Universe and Humans were created within 10,000 years.



I'd bet $1.00 on the contrary position.


----------



## daws101

this post proves one thing, there are just as many gullible non believers as believers.
the balance in nature is  sustained. 
btw, most of starlight we see is from galaxies that died millions of years ago, when you look into the night sky you're looking back in time.


----------



## The Irish Ram

Some  Christians believe in the gap theory:


> Genesis1:1-2
> 1 In the beginning God created the heaven and the earth.
> 2 And the earth was without form, and void; and darkness was upon the face of the deep.



There is no mention in the Bible about the time that lapsed between the 1st. sentence and the 3rd. sentence < "let there be light".  
But between them, in the second sentence is something strange.  In the 1st sentence, God made the earth, which means it had form.  By sentence 2, it didn't.  

If you read the 2nd sentence in the Bible in ancient Greek it reads:
But the earth became confused, and empty, (waste) and an *unnatural* (evil) darkness was upon the face of the deep.

Satan was cast down to earth, the ensuing battle appears to have been great enough to turn earth into a confused waste.   We aren't told how long it went on before the unnatural darkness was replaced by God's command for light to appear, and eventually man.


----------



## daws101

The Irish Ram said:


> Some  Christians believe in the gap theory:
> 
> 
> 
> Genesis1:1-2
> 1 In the beginning God created the heaven and the earth.
> 2 And the earth was without form, and void; and darkness was upon the face of the deep.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no mention in the Bible about the time that lapsed between the 1st. sentence and the 3rd. sentence < "let there be light".
> But between them, in the second sentence is something strange.  In the 1st sentence, God made the earth, which means it had form.  By sentence 2, it didn't.
> 
> If you read the 2nd sentence in the Bible in ancient Greek it reads:
> But the earth became confused, and empty, (waste) and an *unnatural* (evil) darkness was upon the face of the deep.
> 
> Satan was cast down to earth, the ensuing battle appears to have been great enough to turn earth into a confused waste.   We aren't told how long it went on before the unnatural darkness was replaced by God's command for light to appear, and eventually man.
Click to expand...

NOW THAT SOME GOOD FAntasy!


----------



## Avatar4321

johnsweeting said:


> To many Christians think that the earth is around 6,000 years old. There is something called "the speed of light" which means that we see stars how they looked like a long time ago (depending how far away they are from us) if we see them in the sky, in a telescope etc. How can we then see stars that are millions of light years away if the earth is only 6,000 years old. If a star is 1 million Light years away then we see how it looked like 1 million years ago.



How does the age of the earth affect the speed of light from stars millions of light years away?


----------



## westwall

Avatar4321 said:


> johnsweeting said:
> 
> 
> 
> To many Christians think that the earth is around 6,000 years old. There is something called "the speed of light" which means that we see stars how they looked like a long time ago (depending how far away they are from us) if we see them in the sky, in a telescope etc. How can we then see stars that are millions of light years away if the earth is only 6,000 years old. If a star is 1 million Light years away then we see how it looked like 1 million years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How does the age of the earth affect the speed of light from starts millions of light years away?
Click to expand...








Because Genesis describes God creating the heavens (universe) and the Earth.  Ergo, if the Universe is only 6,000 years old, how can there be light travelling for so long to get here.


----------



## rdean

boedicca said:


> Many Christians think the world is only 6,000?
> 
> SRSLY?
> 
> I've never heard any of the ones I know say any such thing.



Shut up. 

Day 4 - God created the sun, moon, and the stars to give light to the earth and to govern and separate the day and the night. These would also serve as signs to mark seasons, days, and years.

Gallup Poll: 58% of Republicans Are Young Earth Creationists


----------



## rdean

johnsweeting said:


> To many Christians think that the earth is around 6,000 years old. There is something called "the speed of light" which means that we see stars how they looked like a long time ago (depending how far away they are from us) if we see them in the sky, in a telescope etc. How can we then see stars that are millions of light years away if the earth is only 6,000 years old. If a star is 1 million Light years away then we see how it looked like 1 million years ago.



Rightwing teanuts I talked to believe God put the light in "transit" so we can see what he did.


----------



## daws101

Avatar4321 said:


> johnsweeting said:
> 
> 
> 
> To many Christians think that the earth is around 6,000 years old. There is something called "the speed of light" which means that we see stars how they looked like a long time ago (depending how far away they are from us) if we see them in the sky, in a telescope etc. How can we then see stars that are millions of light years away if the earth is only 6,000 years old. If a star is 1 million Light years away then we see how it looked like 1 million years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How does the age of the earth affect the speed of light from starts millions of light years away?
Click to expand...

really? btw it's stars..


----------



## Avatar4321

westwall said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> johnsweeting said:
> 
> 
> 
> To many Christians think that the earth is around 6,000 years old. There is something called "the speed of light" which means that we see stars how they looked like a long time ago (depending how far away they are from us) if we see them in the sky, in a telescope etc. How can we then see stars that are millions of light years away if the earth is only 6,000 years old. If a star is 1 million Light years away then we see how it looked like 1 million years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How does the age of the earth affect the speed of light from starts millions of light years away?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because Genesis describes God creating the heavens (universe) and the Earth.  Ergo, if the Universe is only 6,000 years old, how can there be light travelling for so long to get here.
Click to expand...


I see. The OP says if the EARTH is 6,000 years old not universe.  And nothing in Genesis prevents God creating countless worlds before this one.


----------



## Avatar4321

daws101 said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> johnsweeting said:
> 
> 
> 
> To many Christians think that the earth is around 6,000 years old. There is something called "the speed of light" which means that we see stars how they looked like a long time ago (depending how far away they are from us) if we see them in the sky, in a telescope etc. How can we then see stars that are millions of light years away if the earth is only 6,000 years old. If a star is 1 million Light years away then we see how it looked like 1 million years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How does the age of the earth affect the speed of light from starts millions of light years away?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> really? btw it's stars..
Click to expand...


Yes really. 

I guarentee you aren't 6,000 years old. Yet you can see light that shined from stars 1 million light years away. Are you honestly suggesting that if you weren't here those stars wouldn't be shining and the light wouldn't have gotten here? Because that's what the OP is suggesting.


----------



## daws101

Avatar4321 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How does the age of the earth affect the speed of light from starts millions of light years away?
> 
> 
> 
> really? btw it's stars..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes really.
> 
> I guarentee you aren't 6,000 years old. Yet you can see light that shined from stars 1 million light years away. Are you honestly suggesting that if you weren't here those stars wouldn't be shining and the light wouldn't have gotten here? Because that's what the OP is suggesting.
Click to expand...

most of the stars we see are much older than that...but to answer your question the universe has been doing what it does long before we made up a god to worship and will be doing so long after that myth fades from memory ..


----------



## Desperado

boedicca said:


> Many Christians think the world is only 6,000?
> 
> SRSLY?
> 
> I've never heard any of the ones I know say any such thing.



Many Christians also believe in the Flintstone Theory, which is that man and dinosaurs walked the earth together.


----------



## Jimmy_Jam

Hollie said:


> johnsweeting said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> johnsweeting said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it is done by the biggest pollster Gallup (click on the text in the quote box):
> 
> 
> Also listen to this lady (don't jump out a window when you hear it):
> 
> Arizona State Senator Sylvia Allen (R) says Earth is 6,000 years old. - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When this lady said that the earth is 6,000 years old it was a controversy and some newspapers wrote about it.
> 
> How can it be a controversy if 46% of Americans believe it as well (according to Gallup which is the biggest one in America)..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I suspect that the views held by the kooky Ms. Allen are more common than many religious folks would like to admit. There are more of the fundamentalist creation ministries than one might expect for there not to be at least _some_ support for these beliefs.
Click to expand...


Perhaps, but the general belief that our Universe is the product of a higher power runs a much higher gamut of beliefs than you may be acknowledging, even amongst Christians, hence why there is such a thing as a YE distinction amongst creationists. Don't make the mistake that many fundamentalists make when they assume that evolutionary science is inextricably aligned with positive atheism.


----------



## hortysir

Desperado said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many Christians think the world is only 6,000?
> 
> SRSLY?
> 
> I've never heard any of the ones I know say any such thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many Christians also believe in the Flintstone Theory, which is that man and dinosaurs walked the earth together.
Click to expand...


And many idiots, er, I mean Atheists, believe we evolved from fish and/or apes.

There's a reason why that 'link' is missing


----------



## daws101

hortysir said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many Christians think the world is only 6,000?
> 
> SRSLY?
> 
> I've never heard any of the ones I know say any such thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many Christians also believe in the Flintstone Theory, which is that man and dinosaurs walked the earth together.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And many idiots, er, I mean Atheists, believe we evolved from fish and/or apes.
> 
> There's a reason why that 'link' is missing
Click to expand...

Again, the press are talking about the missing link. Lets get one thing clear. There is no missing link. Rather, there are an indefinite number of missing branches. To have a missing link, you need to visualise evolution as a chain. If theres a gap in the chain, then you have a missing link. But evolution, at least at the scale of animals and plants, is mostly a tree. And all we see are individual nodes of the tree, the extant species that form, in Darwins metaphor, the leaves of the living tree, and the extinct species that form branching points deeper in the tree. But we do not have enough information to know the shape of the tree for all but the smallest twigs and larger branches. There may be, for all we know, millions of missing species. We might have a species that is an ancestor of some other species, and yet not know enough to say that they are indeed the ancestor in question.

This looks to be an exciting find, and possibly it will give us more information about the overall relationships of primates, but it is not the missing link, and it is one of potentially millions of missing nodes of the evolutionary tree.
There is no missing link ? Evolving Thoughts


----------



## MrMax

Avatar4321 said:


> johnsweeting said:
> 
> 
> 
> To many Christians think that the earth is around 6,000 years old. There is something called "the speed of light" which means that we see stars how they looked like a long time ago (depending how far away they are from us) if we see them in the sky, in a telescope etc. How can we then see stars that are millions of light years away if the earth is only 6,000 years old. If a star is 1 million Light years away then we see how it looked like 1 million years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How does the age of the earth affect the speed of light from stars millions of light years away?
Click to expand...


God made everything in the first week:

[1:1] In the beginning when God created the heavens and the earth,
[1:2] the earth was a formless void and darkness covered the face of the deep, while a wind from God swept over the face of the waters.
[1:3] Then God said, "Let there be light"; and there was light.
...
[1:31] God saw everything that he had made, and indeed, it was very good. And there was evening and there was morning, the sixth day.


----------



## daws101

another dead thread has risen from the grave......


----------

